# Haptonomy (experience with)



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Has anybody tried haptonomy for dp/dr? And what are your experience with it?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

What's Haptonomy? Please explain


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Its difficult to explain

But i found a good description on the internet;

Haptonomy is a feeling and touching way of dealing with yourself and others.This is to be taken literally and figuratively. Haptonomy is the science of touching and feeling. 
The more precise somebody can deal with his touch and feeling possibilities,the healthier his body and mind will develop.

By means of touching and being touched,one gets and gives information.This information is directly linked to the feeling.That is way people who find themselves in such a situation ,find out something about themselves and others.

The touching and the feeling is direct and personal.What man learns from this is,'what do I experience and what am I going to do with it'. 
In the western world man has turned into a thinking feeler. 
There would be more harmony if he had turned into a feeling thinker.Haptonomy tries to find the balance between the two.

Being touched without having any double meaning does not go without speaking in this world.Touching in haptonomy has to be done respectfully.Trough the bodily experiences,the feeling for your own body deepens,your selfconsciousness returns,you come to terms with yourself and through this with your living and working environnement.Relationships can develop and be more joyful.

Haptonomy can also be used during a pregnancy.In institutes of haptonomy people can work under supervision with their own possibilities and views. 
The quality of human life lies in the possibilities of relationships that may contribute to greater happiness and also selfdevelopment.If you let yourself be guided by reason and feeling,then haptonomy is a part of your life. 
The word haptonomy comes from the Greek 'hapsis and nomos' which mean feeling and rules.

-----------------

I just find out there is only a little information about it in english, even nothing on wikipedia.
I have had 4 sessions now, i will write my personal experiences later on here.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

My doctor sent me to a psychologist who wanted to try that to help my dp.

I asked her "do you really think people are going to be doing this 20 years from now" and walked out.

It might work for some but not for me.


----------



## flowerchild19 (Dec 11, 2008)

I absolutely see this as a brilliant ideology and concept and honestly I've thought that may help .It has to eventually.Unless,the person is in "critical dissociation"...like in lalaland 24/7. also the "will" has alot to do with it.just bcs a person has dp experiences(i refuse to call it disorder)does not mean his/her "will" has disappeared as well. God Almighty will ALWAYS leave us with SOMETHING to work with .so if u use this "will",u can begin to open up , which can make u more receptive to touch and feeling more .with time.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

I wonder whether any studies have been done in societies which are highly tactile. How does Dp present itself and with what frequency? The Middle East comes to mind. Embracing and touching witout any sexual connotation, even among people of the same-sex will drive Westerners crazy.
An interaction between a Westerner and an Arab looks almost like a dance. The Arab man comes close and tries to interact physically with him. Mr. West, becoming very uncomfortable, retreats in sync' with his advance to create a Western culturally accepted distance.. Mr's. Arab response, instinctively also, is to approach to make contact physically and with the eyes and voice. This cycle repeats itself until the dance is done.
My personal experience with Dp strikes that C-Major chord. My Dp retreats like a wave when I am physically touched for a considerable period of time by someone that I'm comfortable with. My pet touch is a fingernail scalp scratch. Also, as I mentioned to mark previously, is that (relatively) more self-touching is repoted by Dp sufferes than others. It is as if touching reduces anxiety by reassuring him/her that "I' am concretely real. The sense of touch is very potent indeed. As a child I was very insecure, anxious, fearful. I was never reassured by hugs (touch) or verbally that things were alright. I think mine is intertwined with the tactile; which brings us back to the point that was made re:that particular method....just my take...


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

yes...haptonomy.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Well in my case it absolutly sucked. The guy told me that i where very difficult to activate (uhu after 10 years trying). And than one day i had an appointment and he asked if this where the right therapy for me? 
Than i sad i dont know but till now it has not worked 
and he sad ok than we stop and present me a bill of 45 euro after being there 5 minutes.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

VinCi said:


> Everytime you encounter therapies that sound retarded, they 99,99999% of the time are...


Well i know that, so i check everything before i start doing something. There was a litlle proof that it could work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Take no notice Rein^^^ Just because one therapy doesnt work doesnt mean nothing will.You try what you want to and to be honest the best people to ask are the people who have tried it not someone who is on some pro-scientific crusade because they,ll allways be against new ideas obviously even without trying them for themselves, or really doing anything at all to help themselves accept critisize others positive efforts.Hang in and keep trying new things.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Just because something doesnt work for you VinCi doesnt mean it wouldnt work for someone else. We established placebo in another thread and the power of the mind really can work for people. That can manifest in many different therapies depending on the person.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

VinCi said:


> Don't listen to Spirit she's so open minded her brain has fallen out years ago.


Ohhhhh is that what that was! Hahahahaha! I love you Vinci.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lynsey, are these your marbles I found?


----------

